# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  اله حاسبة هندسية 260 وظيفة بورتبال

## mek_control

DreamCalc is the leading Scientific Graphing Calculator for Windows that's so realistic it dispenses with the need for a physical hand-held altogether!



It Feels Real! Get the intuitive feel and productivity of a real calculator. No more hunting around for your hand-held!

Graph functions & plot data in seconds.

Fully featured range of math, scientific, statistical & financial functions. Supports natural fractions, complex numbers, ****-n logic, unit conversions and a powerful polynomial solver.

Over 260 functions!

Select from algebraic input or RPN. DreamCalc adapts to your way of working!
With the optional ability to run in your Windows system tray--DreamCalc will always be there whenever you find yourself reaching for a calculator.






Download

----------


## mylife079

مشكور

----------


## ابو عوده

مشكور

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا ايديك
جاري التحميل

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

رائعه جدا .. شكرا جزيلا

----------


## MOOONTY

يسلموووو حبيبي كتير على المشاركه الجميله والفائده العظيمه

----------


## winter rose

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## sub7i

مشكور
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## MOHDEL

مشكور :36 3 13[1]:

----------

